# 2008 Maxima thoughts



## kathomps71 (May 22, 2011)

New guy here. I'm seriously considering buying this 2008 Maxima. I've already went and drove it. No problems I can tell other than it needs alignment work, but my question is at this mileage with these cars, are there any problems to watch out for? The salesman said he thinks the timing belt will have to be replaced fairly soon because of the mileage. Thank you for any info.
http://www.huffines.net/preowned-inventory-new/2008_Nissan_Maxima_Plano_1N4BA41E88C828613.aspx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, that is high mileage for the year; normal mileage should be around 40,000 miles. The salesman obviously doesn't know that Nissan stopped putting timing belts in Maxima after 1994; your VQ-series has three timing chains. There have been some problems with the upper timing chain tensioners with chains wearing through the tensioner "foot," or guide. Updated parts are available, but it's no small job. Overall, they're not a bad car.


----------



## kathomps71 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I would have researched these nissans more before hand, but I just happened to see this one on the lot and it's been sitting on their lot for 2 months the salesman says. Now their only asking 14700 for it. Which, after looking at the blue book, this car seems like an absolute steal. I normally wouldn't jump the gun on things like this but I feel like I can't really wait much longer either.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always recommend having an independant shop look over a car before buying it. A few dollars before you buy can potentially save you a lot more later if there's something wrong with the car that is not readily visable, ie accident damage.


----------

